# Look what I found...



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I had forgotten I bought this. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it or why I have it... Oh I remember they were going to throw it in the garbag as no one would want it!!! I had to save it. 

I have to admit it's neet. Really though what am I to do with it??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You are going to sell it to a historical costumer who would also have no idea what to actually do with it? 

That is so cool!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> You are going to sell it to a historical costumer who would also have no idea what to actually do with it?
> 
> That is so cool!


Ok. The "boning" is metal. 

I just couldn't let them garbag it. It was a really bad idea for me to work in the thrift store, I kept saving things. Once I saved them I don't know what to do with them. So then I need to find them a good home 

I have no idea of the time period it's from or just how old it is. If your serious PM me info.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW!!! What a great corset. I use to wear them all the time until I plum wore it out. It actually help support my back and I had a LOT less pain and it would help hold my back adjustments and Man!! What is does for my posture!!!! If you are looking to re-home it.... feel free to pm me . 

RHT


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Put it up on ebay in the vintage category. You will get the most money for it there. It is early 20th century 1920s-1930's . Vintage and antique corsets sell good on ebay.

EDA: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTOR-A...=Vintage_Women_s_Clothing&hash=item565e17a836


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Heehee. I think it's going to come live with me! I want to make a pattern off of it, it looks too old to really use as is. 

I love old corsets.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Too bad the only boning you can buy these days is plastic....I think.....???


----------

